# Timex Watches



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

hello,

my bro' wants a watch for his birthday and ive budgeted around Â£50, ive looked at a timex t49617 200m divers watch in orange and i quite like it. what are peoples opinions of timex watches? whilst on the 'bay, ive seen some german watches-all sold by the same seller but they have several different makes all german made, any opinions on them? the 1 make was tauchmeister or something like that with a miyota auto movement.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I would definitely go for Timex over Tauchmeister. The T Series Chronograph is just within budget at Argos and they have a couple of the Expedition range around the same price. You could also look at J.Springs watches on Amazon - they are a seiko brand and seem good value if he is looking for a diver style.

Oops, just checked amazon and J Springs seem to have gone up in price


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Robert said:


> I would definitely go for Timex over Tauchmeister. The T Series Chronograph is just within budget at Argos and they have a couple of the Expedition range around the same price. You could also look at J.Springs watches on Amazon - they are a seiko brand and seem good value if he is looking for a diver style.
> 
> Oops, just checked amazon and J Springs seem to have gone up in price


hi, ive looked at the j. springs watches and they look quite good too, i wouldnt mind paying a bit extra for something a bit better. i think ill pop to town and have a look at the timex in a jewellers so i can see one in the flesh.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't it just annoy you that we *DON'T* have a Timex Store in the UK - some of the bargains the guys over on the Ticka Forum get in the States are very, very good :yes: But the Timex tool watches are well liked also


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I would stick with the Timex if I were you. The model you have looked at is a very solid yet comfortable watch. It also has the benefit of the Indiglo light which really is useful. And with a WR200 rating it's a lot of watch for your money.

Below is the "old" model of the one you have looked at - it's called the Reef Gear, a model name they don't use anymore. It's basically the same watch though. I have had it for 3 years now and it's been running spot on with no problems at all. Good luck!


----------



## tbunder (Aug 15, 2013)

knuteols said:


> I would stick with the Timex if I were you. The model you have looked at is a very solid yet comfortable watch. It also has the benefit of the Indiglo light which really is useful. And with a WR200 rating it's a lot of watch for your money.
> 
> Below is the "old" model of the one you have looked at - it's called the Reef Gear, a model name they don't use anymore. It's basically the same watch though. I have had it for 3 years now and it's been running spot on with no problems at all. Good luck!


Sorry to dig up an old thread but I am looking for a reef gear diver and the site won't let me send a pm to the poster of this picture. Does anyone have any old Timex reef gear divers they would want to sell? I have a dark blue one, but interested in any other colors. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thunder, you *CAN *contact folks after you've made 50 posts on the forum :yes:

Just keep on posting *gently* to topics you're interested in and you'll be there i no time :lol:

Speedposting one word comments and the likes is frowned upon, we like to get to know you a bit first. Incidentally, Knut no longer posts very often anywheres - personal reasons, so you would be unlikely to gain more than an autorespond from him. Place a post on the "introduce" yourself section and start commenting, Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be :yes:


----------

